
100 Years of Communism’s Bloody Legacy - andrenth
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/04/23/100-years-the-birth-of-socialism.html
======
Safety1stClyde
Focusing on one particular aspect of history to the exclusion of others is not
a productive way to educate people.

